# Free German Wirehair



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

Great Christmas present for any avid hunter or anyone who loves the outdoors.
1 year old beautiful black male German Wirehair. This dog has potential for someone who has the time to work with him, and open space for this dog to run. They need lots of places to use all the energy they have. These are very smart dogs, have a natural ability to track and hunt making him an awesome hunting buddy. These dogs are wonderful family dogs too. This dog belongs to my brother who recently went through a divorce and works out of town full time. He does not have the time to work with him and wants to give him a home with someone who does have the time to work with him, and a big enough yard. FREE to anyone who can give him the home he deserves. He is current on all vaccinations.

435-730-4889


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

Help us out here a little..

How old is he?

What has been done with him thus far

Where did he come from?? (what breeder)

Good luck I will keep him in mind if I run across any one who is looking for a dog!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Thack said:


> Help us out here a little..
> 
> How old is he?
> 
> ...


I am thinking he is out of VDD stuff that is just GWP because of regulations. Not sure what sire, Oscar or Dash, but I trained both of them. Both loved birds!!!!! If I am thinking right I trained the mother or grandmother also....


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Justin, I left you a message...give me a call when you get a minute. Thanks.


----------

